# Fantasy/Classic Soap and Drama > Banners and Fan-Art > General Soap/Drama Pictures >  Kat Slater - Eastenders (Jessie Wallace)

## Chris_2k11



----------


## Chris_2k11



----------


## Rach33

These are brill love them all bring back nice memories of Kat come back please

----------


## Chris_2k11

Yeah I was a little bored so I thought id put some good ones together   :Smile:

----------


## Rach33

They are brill Albert Square's certainly a quieter place without her thanks it's cheered me up

----------


## Chris_2k11

your welcome   :Smile:  lol

----------


## LUSHLOOKE69

One of my favuorite scenes in eastenders was when Kat butted the woman (think her name was Trixie) who was trying to entice zoe into prostitution and then Anthony being Anthony was concerned that Kat had broke Trixie's nose. It was hilarious  :Rotfl:   can't wait to have kat back. 
PS the alfie and little mo story line sucks.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Oooh you mean Roxy   :Big Grin:  yeah I loved that scene too where Kat headbutted her   :Cheer:  im sooo glad she did, she deserved it   :Mad:  I found a few pics of it...

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Oh memories...

----------


## LUSHLOOKE69

[QUOTE=Birks_2k4]Oooh you mean Roxy   :Big Grin:  yeah I loved that scene too where Kat headbutted her   :Cheer:  im sooo glad she did, she deserved it   :Mad:  I found a few pics of it...
the pics are brilliant silly me I don't know where I got trixie from  :Lol:

----------

